# Fab Five



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

IF you had to choose 5 baits that you couldnt do without in your boat while skee fishing what would they be??

1. Phantom
2. MAg dawg
3. Suick
4. Top RAider
5. Hughes river


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

1. Wads Wobbler
2. Bionic Bucktail
3. Little Ernie
4. Top Raider
5. Count down Depth Raider

Tough decision, but I think that would cover it for me.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

1. Gold Eagle tail (modifyed)
2. Suick
3. Viper with and without the weight
4. Another Suick
5. Musky Candy


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

1. Jake 
2. Squirrly phantom
3. Viper
4. Bulldawg
5. My bucktails


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

The Dogger said:


> 5. My bucktails


Dogger, I've been waiting to get my hands on one of these bucktails, what are the chances that I get the special blacky before season starts?? :lol:


----------



## tlowes (Dec 17, 2005)

1. Jake
2. Depth Raider
3. Bulldawg
4.Top-raider
5. Salmo Slider


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

Madison - I know I talked alot about these POS but I will be home in a couple weeks and I will start up the cutom shop again. Yes, you can get a special black over black "bulgie". I will not be held responsible for the results tossing this bait over your favorite reef 10-15 min. after sundown.


----------



## AWH (May 5, 2006)

Top Walker
Rad Dog
10" Jake
Ace Sweet Shad 150
Homemade "buck"tail

Aaron


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

The Dogger said:


> I will not be held responsible for the results tossing this bait over your favorite reef 10-15 min. after sundown.


I think I will be able to handle the suspense of a huge skee inhaling the ol POS!!!!

If you want a POS contact Dogger he makes a top notch lure that catches fish!! :wink:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

1. funky chicken
2. pacemaker
3. reef hawg
4. jackpot
5. ChickaD


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Could I get one of those custum bucktails as well? Let me know. Thanks. :beer:


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

DoggerTails are for sale or trade....

Madison is on the Prostaff so he gets a couple free each year.

Once i get home and start up the "shop" I will post a couple pics and then you all can decide if ya want one.


----------

